# trivia- 12/29



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2005)

i send trivia out to a mailing list every weekday- i'll post them here for a while, and see if anybody looks.......................

i attempt to answer them before i peek... if i got it right, the answer appears in caps; if i get it wrong, or can't come up with a guess, that appears in (parentheses')
no need to post your guesses, unless you want to, or if you find a bogus answer........

1. what was drew barrymore's character's name in the "e.t." movie?
2. who has the distinction of being guest host on saturday night live the 
most times?
3. how many miles long is the "appalacian trail"?
4. what team did stan musial play for?
5. to whom were brigitte bardot and jane fonda both married to?
6. what year was the state of isreal founded?
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
the wettest spot on earth is found in ecuador.
.
.
.
.
.
1. gertie (birdie???)
2. STEVE MARTIN
3. 2,175 miles (1,800 miles?)
4. cardinals (dodgers?)
5. roger vadim (??)
6. 1948
CRAP !!
it's the island of kauai.
the island's 5,208 foot mt. waialeale (which means "rippling water" in 
hawaiian) averages 460 inches of rain per year.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 29, 2005)

I knew #1 and nuttin' else!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't feel bad.. I got ONE AND TWO right... but nuttin' else.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2005)

........... check in tomorrow...........


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

will it be easier?  lol.... a few days of getting only two right might just break my little sad ego.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2005)

.....they don't EVER get easier, just more informational....so you can do better next time the question comes 'round.

"knowledge is power"..........


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 30, 2005)

As they say on the radio over here _Information, is *power!*_

Cameron


----------

